# Icsi



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I've learnt today that there are possibly side affects with having ICSI, compared to IVF treatment. Would you be able to explain in more detail what these could be. Apparently it could affect the pregnancy or indeed the baby.

Many thanks.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Toddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I've learnt today that there are possibly side affects with having ICSI, compared to IVF treatment.
> 
> ...


----------

